
Ralph – Aliases with Superpowers: Parameters, Sudo-Able, and More - qw3rtman
https://github.com/qw3rtman/ralph/
======
xa7767
Great, this looks very helpful using tools such as cssh. I find it annoying to
prefix commands with sudo and add sudo -i in my bashrc. I will explicitly drop
root when building software, etc. Using sudo has never prevented me from
making a mistake and auditd handles logging as opposed to syslog

------
joshdulac
This looks pretty cool, and I'd love to give it try, but I don't see any
license mentioned. Have you considered any license yet?

~~~
qw3rtman
I was so caught up in training Ralph, I forgot to add a license!

I've settled on GNU GPL v3. Thanks for the catch. :)

~~~
techdragon
And I just settled on never using this. Why would you pick GPL v3... Shell
scripts are the last place I want to argue with the company lawyer about.

I'd like to politely suggest you consider changing the license before you
accept contributions. The smaller the tool and the more modularity it has
within a software stack (shell script helpers are extremely modular) the more
appropriate it is to license it something towards the MIT license end of the
strong - weak copyleft spectrum.

